# Rain Gutters And Water Shields



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I am intrigued by the rain gutters and water shields that some of you have installed on your campers. I know that the materials can be bought at most any camping store, however my main question is exactly how are you attaching these items?

I am fearful that you will tell me that you are screwing them in to the side which will absolutely kill me because I am scared to do that. However, I really see the usefullness in doing these mods and want to do it!!

Thanks for your help!!

Jason


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

1sttime,

The ones I got from camping world have a "3M" adhesive on them, just peel off the plastic and stick to camper...there were some instructions about cleaning the camper surface to ensure a good stick (remove all grime, waxes, etc).

I have had them on for one season and they look good as new. Personally I am a bit wary of drilling in this fiberglass









Danny


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agreed...I have not put a hole ANYWHERE inside or outside of my 26 RS. Way too scary!

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Between the rain gutters over my outside storage doors, cover over the water heater, micro/oven vent and a couple other things, mine is riddled with holes I drilled. I use silicone on the screws to seal them up so no weather gets in. I always use stainless screws to prevent rust streaks.

Mine has the gutter ends and then I used 3/4 inch clear plastic tubing cut about 2 inches long to make extensions to help stop the black streaks. Drilled holes in the gutter end caps to install those too









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with Danny...
I'm getting some stick ons this Spring


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I use double-stick tape, too. But be careful when removing since it can pull stuff off that you don't want pulled off. I use goo-gone to "unstick" it.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Anybody tried these gutter extensions? The ad indicates you just snap them into place. I kinda like that idea, no screws, no tape. Wish everything worked that way!

Greg


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting..... those were standard on my 5. I wish they were a tad longer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

vdub said:


> Interesting..... those were standard on my 5. I wish they were a tad longer.
> [snapback]26039[/snapback]​


V...where did you say you parked that thing???


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have them on mine as well - came with the camper.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Can any of you tell me the name of the rain gutter, etc. that you purchased? The only ones I have found look more like the rain gutter style and I was hoping to find something more like what is placed above the doors at the factory.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I haven't seen any like factory installed. Here are the stick-on camping world kind:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1782&src=SRQZ


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

For $8 I just ordered some of the gutter extensions. I hope they work. Greg, thanks for the heads up. I had not seen these before.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

indy,

Tell me how those new gutter extensions worked for you. Might want to pick up a couple sets myself if they're any good.

Mark


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto here Indy. If you give 'em the thumbs up I'll be ordering some as well. I'm sure if I get a set it won't rain here this summer!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

borntorv said:


> Ditto here Indy.Â If you give 'em the thumbs up I'll be ordering some as well.Â I'm sure if I get a set it won't rain here this summer!
> [snapback]27122[/snapback]​


I will let you guys know after I test them out. I hope they work.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I put them on my rig, but have not driven anywhere to see if they fly off. They do get the water off the side and seem secure. I am headed out tomorrow and will update after the weekend.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Can't they be screwed on?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

borntorv said:


> Ditto here Indy. If you give 'em the thumbs up I'll be ordering some as well. I'm sure if I get a set it won't rain here this summer!
> [snapback]27122[/snapback]​


Sounds like pretty cheap rain insurance to me! Might even be worth it at twice the price if I could get better luck with my camping trips...









Paul


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I put the gutter extensions on last week. 
Easy to install - snap in place
Stay on during highway travel
Water mostly cleared side of trailer when parked on angle

Overall I think a good $8. The picture makes then look more obtrusive than reality. While washing the rig, parked along curb so angled into gutter, the street side cleared almost the entire side of trailer. When level water clears no problem. 
Jared


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

borntorv said:


> Anybody tried these gutter extensions? The ad indicates you just snap them into place. I kinda like that idea, no screws, no tape. Wish everything worked that way!
> 
> Greg
> [snapback]26008[/snapback]​


I should have checked this thread before doing the plastic hose mod this past weekend. I pop-riveted 3/4" hose on each gutter end so the purtrude 3" further out. The ones in the link sure look better.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Glenn,
I'm surprised your Outback didn't come with these. I have them on my 23RS. Currently they are rubbing thin spots in my trailer cover.

BBB


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Glenn,
> I'm surprised your Outback didn't come with these. I have them on my 23RS. Currently they are rubbing thin spots in my trailer cover.
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]28350[/snapback]​


B3

Mine came with small spouts, but these attachments move the water a few inches from the side of the trailer. This weekend I will take on and off pictures for comparison.

Jared


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yup mine came with the small ones. I guess the same as everything else, we all want bigger ones. I mean gutter extensions of course.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Yup mine came with the small ones. I guess the same as everything else, we all want bigger ones. I mean gutter extensions of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size matters.


----------

